# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  Programming language platform for databases

## Gonki

I developed prototype of a programming platform that includes language interpreter and storage implemented with EAV data model. The platform accommodates storage of application metadata and does not contain assumptions about its structure. It is written entirely in PL SQL. A blog with some technical details can be seen at http://sproutpl.wordpress.com  I would appreciate any feedback. Cheers!

----------

